# Innokin Iclear 16b



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Just for interest sake I ordered an iClear 16B to see how well it worked... It cost R110 and is a dual bottom coil Clearomizer. It says it's a 2,1 Ohm coil but my MVP read it at 2 Ohm. I have to say most of these cheaper clearomizers do a pretty good job for their money and this one is no different.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-iclear-16b-dual-bottom-coil-clearomizer-iclear16b.html

It has a ribbed twist section which I really like and is easy to screw on and off!

It works and is not bad at all! I put it on the MVP at 6 watts. I tested a Vape MOB Juice called Ecto Plasma! On their web site the description is "Ecto Plasma! Its something you have to try for yourself, All we know, its called Ecto Plasma!" Not very nice for me.... it tastes like vaping elastoplast! Added to the Vape Meet basket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Does the 16b use the same coils as the 30b?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Does the 16b use the same coils as the 30b?



No, the iClear 30b is a bottom coil clearomizer whereas the iClear 16 is fed to the top. Different setup. The iClear 16 and iClear 30 coil heads are interchangeable though.

Edit: Apologies I misread.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

That's what I get for skimming the question lol!


----------



## steve (26/3/14)

vaping elastoplast ........ ????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> No, the iClear 30b is a bottom coil clearomizer whereas the iClear 16 is fed to the top. Different setup. The iClear 16 and iClear 30 coil heads are interchangeable though.
> 
> Edit: Apologies I misread.



You did misread indeed  and no the coils are not the same  Very close though


----------



## Hein510 (13/4/14)

I also got me an 16b and its with a 1.5ohm coil, really impressed with this smaller clearo! flavour and vapour is very good. @vaalboy I've got a 30b also and the 16b coils are a little smaller.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> I also got me an 16b and its with a 1.5ohm coil, really impressed with this smaller clearo! flavour and vapour is very good. @vaalboy I've got a 30b also and the 16b coils are a little smaller.



Also impressef with it for a smaller clearo...I also usually like top coils...this is the first bottom coil I have thoroughly enjoyed

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (13/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Also impressef with it for a smaller clearo...I also usually like top coils...this is the first bottom coil I have thoroughly enjoyed
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


the 16b is actually better than the 30b for me, just need to refill it more often .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

